# ~~FS: BRAND NEW aquarium light hood, Brande New 36'' light tube (pictures)~~



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

1) Twin tube SeaStar aquarium light hood ( length: 30.5'' ), take 24'' fluorescent bulb (T8), BRAND NEW, still sealed in plastic wrap, sold

2) Three Brand New Aquarium lights, length: 36'' (3 feet), 30W, still available, obo

I bought the wrong size, never used
Flora-Glo -- $15
Sun-Glo -- $10
power-Glo --$10

Add: a 18'' light tube----$5 sold

See the attachments (pictures)


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

location is EN??? is that England??


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BigFatLyre said:


> location is EN??? is that England??


If you sign up and you don't change your location, for some reason it defaulted to EN. English in Microsoft speak.


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm in Burnaby. Feel free to send me your offer. thx


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

*pm'd you*

hi pm'd you.


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

bump

Happy ThanksGiving!


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

bump...accepting offers


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

bump.........


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

Friday bump, everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

does the fixture have the lights in in or come with the proper bulbs? If so are the bulbs good for plants?


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry, no bulb, just the hood


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

update: light hood gone

light tubes are still available


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

Three 36'' light tubes are still available


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am assuming the tubes are T8s?


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

i guess so


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

still available, price obo........pm me if interested


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

bump, bump


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

Sunday bump


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

bump, bump


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

bump....obo


----------

